# My newest recording



## bagpipers (Jun 29, 2013)

i have recorded the 4th movement from an unfinished suite for solo piano.
i am not good enough with computers to post a link but i uploaded the recording to twitter

my twitter handle is @B_Love1975

moderators please i am not spaming i just have not figured out how link you tube to here.i dont think you need a twitter account to listen to video


----------

